# Dennis on TV



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey, this is me on german Televison...the guy on the PC is Erik
Thanks again man...Have Fun and mybe you rate (good)...

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html//regional/2008/04/05/a40_06.xml

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Jacco (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice vid Dennis =)


----------



## KConny (Apr 6, 2008)

Haha, I think i understood most of it. After watching twice.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 6, 2008)

haha
thats great


----------



## joey (Apr 6, 2008)

Great video... but umm.. what are you saying?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 6, 2008)

well, i can translate everything for you^^...
just say, what you want to know


----------



## joey (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't understand from 00:20 to 2:37 in the video.... 

except, did I hear the word spiderman?? lol


----------



## F.P. (Apr 6, 2008)

wie bist denn dazu gekommen?  hehe


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 6, 2008)

Well at first:
yes, Spiderman was correct, so you understood a bit

@F.P.
sie haben mich angerufen und mich gefragt, ob ich einen Beitrag drehen möchte...Hast du (was ich geschrieben habe und auch was im Beitrag gezeigt wurde) alles verstanden???

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## F.P. (Apr 6, 2008)

bin Österreicher. 
coole Sache!

ah...I guess it's kinda unfair to talk german.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, sure...
Just wanted to know, if you speak german...
Now i know it

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Carlos (Apr 6, 2008)

Great appearance on TV, Dennis! Congratulations!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 6, 2008)

OMG cool video!  why couldnt it be longer?   

And the meal you were eating looked SOOO GOOOD i want some! lol 

and I like the part racing with erik 

Get on TV again Dennis! hehe


----------



## Leo (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought I heard Spiderman too xD Nice vid Dennis!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks a lot Leo

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2008)

Well done!! I could make out a few random words. You and Mr. Hollander!


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 7, 2008)

I couldn't understand it, yet it was still entertaining. The only part I could catch was when you were explaining your BLD method because I heard Spiderman. I liked the clip at the end in the restaurant too.

By the way....NICE house!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 7, 2008)

HAHA
it so funny, that the only thing that people get, is the word Spiderman!

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Rama (Apr 7, 2008)

I think you should've used a different cube (or restickered the cube) at the beginning, those stickers looks horrible, non cubing people will say you 'may feel' the colors. I think I did not approved that cube at the Belgium Open. 

I like the rest tough, the restaurant is my favourite part.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 7, 2008)

Why is he not called "Spinnemann" in German?

In Swedish he is "Spindelmannen"


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 7, 2008)

no, you just also say "Spiderman". The German language has been influenced a lot by English during the past 50 years and it's kinda "in" to use english words.

We don't have our own words for everything as the French guys do... (well, there are some people trying to find German words for those expressions, but they never really got into use; they even tried to find a German word for "online" and "offline"...)

@Dennis: bin grad in der Schule (kein Ton) und kann deswegen das Video nicht anschauen, werd ich aber mal zu Hause tun. Der Cube braucht aber wirklich neue Stickers...


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 7, 2008)

@Sin-H...
yes, you are absolutely right, "Spinnenmann" sounds bad by the way...

@Rama...
well, the cube in the close-up is one of my oldest cubes, it is not the cube, i solved blindfolded in the beginning...But i also restickered that one, after winning some stickers in Danmark

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 7, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Danmark



Denmark it is 

Danmark is Dannish, Swedish and Norwegian (German is Dänemark but that you probably know =)

Seriously, it is all diffrent Germanic dialects, if you know one you can easily learn others as well. But it is a little harder for you who only speaks English because it was widley influenced by French during the middle ages. All Latin words used in English are also used in the rest of the languages. For example "automation" is in Swedish "automation" and so on but the pronouncement is diffrent.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 7, 2008)

WOW!
You sound like a teacher
But good to know, thanks man

Greetings...Dennis


----------

